# Penmaker, Penturner, other?



## jjudge (Nov 23, 2008)

How do you think of yourself: Penmaker, Penturner, Woodturner, or something else?

I know some of us have come from woodturning, and got caught up in this addiction.
Others have come at this with a pen focus from the beginning.
I don't know if this factors into how we view ourselves.

But, I thought I'd ask: Are we -makers, -turners, or what?


----------



## markgum (Nov 23, 2008)

actually...... SWMBO says I'm a "shaving's creator" or wood waster....


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

When I "Turned" wood to make kit pens I considered myself a penturner , but now I think of myself as a "Penmaker" since I am directly involved with making almost all of the parts for my pens .


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 23, 2008)

I consider myself a Southerner!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 23, 2008)

Starving artist----heck I need to lose the weight anyway.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Nov 23, 2008)

artisan here


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 24, 2008)

Former house builder/woodworker - (then a car accident in 2006 that still has me laid up, just had a shoulder surgery in Oct) now a woodworker and turning to penmaking as well


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2008)

I am a woodworker and all around crafts person that found pen turning. sort of got stuck here at least for a while. I don't consider I am a Pen Maker, That is for the people that have to break out the micrometer and stuff to get the job done.


----------



## cozee (Nov 26, 2008)

I am a wood butcher who happened to find yet another way to destroy a prefectly good piece of wood!


----------



## texasfootball21 (Nov 26, 2008)

I read in a magazine one time that when you make the jump from just turning woods you can get and throwing them on kits you have to hand selecting everything and carefully selecting each component of your pen, from the ink to the nib, and building the pen bottom up as a piece of art, you make the jump from pen turner to pen maker. 

That might not have made a lot of sense, but I thought it was relevant.


----------



## guts (Nov 26, 2008)

I consider myself a pen maker,although I don't make all the parts for the pens I make,after I finish making a pen,I'm a penturner,I hold it my hand and turn it to see how it looks all the way around.


----------



## altaciii (Nov 26, 2008)

I like to refer to all of us as not only penturners but artists.  I wonder how many of us signs a pen box card as "artist"  or pen created by "artist name".


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 26, 2008)

Pencrafter .. sounds classier. Like you should be wearing your GOOD tee shirt when
you say it


----------



## Daniel (Nov 26, 2008)

Good T-shirt? You don't wanna seeeeeee my good T-Shirt. it is the comfy one and it ain't pretty.


----------



## mobrackett (Nov 27, 2008)

I call myself a woodworker. I also make furniture, frames, bowls, bookcases, and anything else that a customer would like. :hammer:


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 27, 2008)

I prefer the term pencrafter as I'm a long, long way from being an artist.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 28, 2008)

Since I know that anyone in the PMG would string you up in a tree if you unjustly call yourself a penmaker, I know I'm a pen turner. I make closed end stuff, do all kinds of laminations, laser engraving, gilding, patination, casting, etc. I'm not hung up on the label. Heck, its most important that I'm a pen seller or I can't afford to turn or make or craft anything!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2008)

I tell people I'm a wood turner.  I turn wood into saw dust.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 30, 2008)

I do say an artist. I make interactive art that you can show and use. I have a few unique things also. I give with the pen a small card numbered and signed by me the artist with a description with each pen I sell. People like that.

Bruce


----------



## intillzah (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just a penturner....   Pure and simple...


----------



## stevers (Dec 4, 2008)

My wife calls me a black hole where money disappears.


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmmm... mine involves the word 'hole' as well sometimes...


----------



## penhead (Dec 5, 2008)

Sawdust artisan....yep, I can make a right nice pile of sawdust


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe pen artisan would be approriate?
 
 

ar·ti·san [ rtəz'n ] (_plural_ ar·ti·sans)
noun Definition: *skilled craftsperson: *somebody who is skilled at a craft


----------

